# His penis is SO beautiful....



## hipmummy (May 25, 2007)

.....These are the words of my Circ'ed Dh who wanted to Circ ds, but I fought till I was about to go to a divorce attorney. Anyway the point is you can change your DP's minds and now that he sees his sons beautiful intact penis it pains to even think he was going to mutilate it. He also said he hopes we have another boy so there will be another intact male around.








Finally I made Dh an Intactavist.!!!!


----------



## jessjgh1 (Nov 4, 2004)

That's awesome... thanks for sharing.

Jessica


----------



## nini02 (Jun 28, 2007)

That is so great to hear!


----------



## asunlitrose (Apr 19, 2008)

That's so great!








your hubby for us!


----------



## frontierpsych (Jun 11, 2006)

awesome









Interesting thread title, by the way.


----------



## perspective (Nov 3, 2007)

yeah, the title was a little shocking.


----------



## swell_mel (Jul 20, 2006)

I admit. I clicked because of the title.







That's great though! Should we have a boy it's good to know there is hope of changing dh's mind about this subject.


----------



## veganf (Dec 12, 2005)

I'm so glad he changed his mind, and even more happy that you stood firm and refused to have him circ'd no matter what.


----------



## LavenderMae (Sep 20, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *veganf* 
I'm so glad he changed his mind, and even more happy that you stood firm and refused to have him circ'd no matter what.

















:


----------



## Yulia_R (Jan 7, 2006)

My dh who is cut and originally from Israel (where everyone is cut and brainwashed that intact penis is gross and dirty) also thinks that Jonah's penis is beautifull


----------



## Yulia_R (Jan 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hipmummy* 
.....These are the words of my Circ'ed Dh who wanted to Circ ds, but I fought till I was about to go to a divorce attorney. Anyway the point is you can change your DP's minds and now that he sees his sons beautiful intact penis it pains to even think he was going to mutilate it. He also said he hopes we have another boy so there will be another intact male around.








Finally I made Dh an Intactavist.!!!!

what an awesome mama you are to protect your baby like that!!!!























please don't be mad at me if you want a girl, but I do wish you guys another beautiful perfect intact boy! I think that having intact son(s) is very healing for your husband. there can never be too many intact males, right?!


----------



## txgal (Jul 16, 2003)

Only on MDC could you post that title about your baby and others not think you were crazy. I am glad we have another intactivist on our side. I think the ones who were so certain and then changed their minds, like your Dh, turn into the best advocates.

Lydia


----------



## Fi. (May 3, 2005)

I'm not sure how I feel about the thread title at all :\


----------



## twin monkeys (Mar 8, 2006)

WTG mama you made me tear up so happy to hear you got your dh on board too


----------



## perspective (Nov 3, 2007)

I admit the title was a shocking for me (as I already said) but now thinking about it, I know what he means. Like sometimes I think of a intact penis (not in a sexual way at all) and imagine what it would be like if my penis was like that, and this comforting/calming feeling sets over me.

I grew up always wondering why I had a scar, and what was changed. The calming feeling can best be described in words as "thats how its suppose to be"

Sadly I dont think most people who are intact, never fully understand the gift they were given.

I think this was a click moment where you husband finally understands what "intact" really means. Not the idea of having a foreskin, but what it really means to be "whole".


----------



## Yulia_R (Jan 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fi.* 
I'm not sure how I feel about the thread title at all :\

when there are no dark thoughts in someone's head, what exactly to feel uncomfortable about here?!


----------



## Yulia_R (Jan 7, 2006)

guys, Americans are so worked up (I'd even say obsessed) about the whole pedophile thing...it's not even funny...
I think it has a lot to do with the country being so religious and conservative&#8230;
kind of sad.









one can't even say such a wonderful thing without being made feel like a pervert


----------



## DocsNemesis (Dec 10, 2005)

I like the title because I agree-my sons intact penis is beautiful! No really, I mean hes 8 now so I dont even look at it anymore but I remember thinking when I'd change his diapers how much better it looked to me-just whole, not scarred, just the way it was meant to be. So I can understand where she is coming from!!!

Congratz on your dh!! I think its wonderful! I wonder how many other men are very pro circ and then after being around an intact penis for awhile, start to see it differently.


----------



## perspective (Nov 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yulia_R* 
guys, Americans are so worked up (I'd even say obsessed) about the whole pedophile thing...it's not even funny...
I think it has a lot to do with the country being so religious and conservative&#8230;
kind of sad.









one can't even say such a wonderful thing without being made feel like a pervert























Yeah it really sucks, especially if your a guy. My friends Dad thinks babies are cute and makes faces at little kids sometimes and they laugh, but parents look at him like he is some kind of creep.

Or I had a photography assignment for my class and I asked my female friend to take a few shots for me in the park because I was worried someone would think I was a creep because I was a guy in a park taking pictures of children.


----------



## Channelle (May 14, 2008)

How wonderful! Great title!

My partner wants to circ our sons, even though he knows that I am dead set against circing. I've printed off about oh, 400 pages of information, literature, stories, and pictures, and I have books, and I told him, when it comes time to have children, I'll leave him with my anti-circ info. for a day when he promises to read through everything, and then when I come back, I know he'll become an Intactavist!


----------



## mamajama (Oct 12, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *perspective* 
Or I had a photography assignment for my class and I asked my female friend to take a few shots for me in the park because I was worried someone would think I was a creep because I was a guy in a park taking pictures of children.

Uh. If there was a guy taking pics of my kids in the park I would think he was creepy and act accordingly.

That's good that your dh is onboard with your decsision now OP! Although I do think it's a little funny to use the word 'beautiful' to decribe a little baby's penis. Not the word that jumps to mind for me


----------



## perspective (Nov 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamajama* 
Uh. If there was a guy taking pics of my kids in the park I would think he was creepy and act accordingly.

Would you have the same reaction if it was a teen-girl, or a woman, then if it were a teen-boy or a man?


----------



## mamajama (Oct 12, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *perspective* 
Would you have the same reaction if it was a teen-girl, or a woman, then if it were a teen-boy or a man?

no not really although I would walk up to her and talk to her about it.


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 12, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *perspective* 
Would you have the same reaction if it was a teen-girl, or a woman, then if it were a teen-boy or a man?

It really annoys me when people like to pretend statistics don't count. Like the fact that the majority of sexual predators in this country are male.


----------



## AnnaLaughs (Jul 10, 2003)

Great title....totally agree. Leaving DS alone was one of the best parenting decisions we have ever made. He is beautiful, whole and pure. And I clicked on this thread because I *knew* what the OP meant. It never occured to me to think anything else









You know, I am as concerned about pedophiles as any other parent but OMG, a parent should be able to gush about how beautiful, natural and perfect their child is without it raising an eyebrow.

Congrats on the beautiful baby and for being such an advocate. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mamabens (Aug 23, 2006)

That is wonderful!! I have already told my DH that if we have a boy thta there is no way he'd be circ'd. I think he secretly thought he could change my mind until we talked more about it one night & I used the fingernail comparison & he kinda sat up straighter & said "hmmmm' Like it turned something on in his head.. maybe I won't have to fight hard.


----------



## hipmummy (May 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *perspective* 
I admit the title was a shocking for me (as I already said) but now thinking about it, I know what he means. Like sometimes I think of a intact penis (not in a sexual way at all) and imagine what it would be like if my penis was like that, and this comforting/calming feeling sets over me.

I grew up always wondering why I had a scar, and what was changed. The calming feeling can best be described in words as "thats how its suppose to be"

Sadly I dont think most people who are intact, never fully understand the gift they were given.

I think this was a click moment where you husband finally understands what "intact" really means. Not the idea of having a foreskin, but what it really means to be "whole".

That was such a beautiful way of looking at it.


----------



## DocsNemesis (Dec 10, 2005)

Sadly my own dh was called out for taking pics-and I was with him, as were his 3 kids! Ridiculous, I'm sorry, but it is. We just encourage pedophiles by being so puritan, ugh.


----------



## mntnmom (Sep 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fi.* 
I'm not sure how I feel about the thread title at all :\

I was a little put off...but I think all my children, and all their perfect parts are beautiful. So yes, I suppose I think my sons' whole penises (penii?) are beautiful too. Though I don't generally mention it to my friends!!


----------



## DklovesMkandJK (Jun 18, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *perspective* 
Would you have the same reaction if it was a teen-girl, or a woman, then if it were a teen-boy or a man?

Personally, I totally would.
If anyone I didn't know was taking pictures of my son I would be automatically be very angry and assume the worst.
I can't think of a single good reason anyone would have for taking pictures of kids they don't know without permission.
Case in point, M, J and I were at the fish store and J made friends with the cutest little girl. They really hit it off, J followed her everywhere and they ended up sitting next to eachother on a display. I made sure to get her mother's permission before taking a pic of them together. I didn't want to make anyone uncomfortable, but it was too cute to not catch on film.
It's sad but that is the reality of the world we live in today.

I think it is a strange title to a post and a strange thought to have but I have thought the same thing about my son many, many times.

After being exposed to circumcised penises, especially newly circumcised penises - an intact penis is a beautiful, perfect thing.


----------



## veganf (Dec 12, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *perspective* 
Would you have the same reaction if it was a teen-girl, or a woman, then if it were a teen-boy or a man?

I don't think it's okay to photograph other people, especially minors, without permission first...regardless of who is behind the camera.


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

I'm by no means puritanical, but honestly my son is more than his foreskin. I can't imagine telling my DH that I wanted another boy to have another foreskin in the house. I guess I just don't get the foreskin-worship aspect of not circumcising.


----------



## SusanElizabeth (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yulia_R* 
what an awesome mama you are to protect your baby like that!!!!























This looks like, "The hands of God are clapping for you."


----------



## Microsoap (Dec 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherfeather* 
I'm by no means puritanical, but honestly my son is more than his foreskin. I can't imagine telling my DH that I wanted another boy to have another foreskin in the house. I guess I just don't get the foreskin-worship aspect of not circumcising.

Maybe it has something to do w/ living in a rare circumcising Western countries (U.S./Canada). We praise its value because it's so disrespected (ripped off, discarded). But in a non-circumcising country like Sweden, it's just accepted as natural part of the male genitals, no more treasured - no more disrespected.


----------



## perspective (Nov 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *knucklehead* 
It really annoys me when people like to pretend statistics don't count. Like the fact that the majority of sexual predators in this country are male.

Well its also annoying when people dont look at statistics correctly. Most pedophiles generally happen to be men, but most men are not pedophiles. Thats like saying you always keep a close on black people because more crimes happen to committed by people in their racial group, while most black people are certainly NOT criminals.

If you are more worried about men then women, then your not being very logical. Everyone has the same chance of being just as good, or just as bad.

Also my example was not going up to kids and taking pictures of them, but taking pictures in a park for a photography class, and children would most likely be in some pictures.


----------



## Yulia_R (Jan 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *veganf* 
I don't think it's okay to photograph other people, especially minors, without permission first...regardless of who is behind the camera.


I agree.


----------



## beansricerevolt (Jun 29, 2005)

Circ info is why I came to this board a few years ago. My DH had the same views. He often says how glad he is that we decided to not circ







:


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 12, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *perspective* 
Well its also annoying when people dont look at statistics correctly. Most pedophiles generally happen to be men, but most men are not pedophiles. Thats like saying you always keep a close on black people because more crimes happen to committed by people in their racial group, while most black people are certainly NOT criminals.

If you are more worried about men then women, then your not being very logical. Everyone has the same chance of being just as good, or just as bad.

Also my example was not going up to kids and taking pictures of them, but taking pictures in a park for a photography class, and children would most likely be in some pictures.

Give me a break. How am I not looking at statistics correctly??? Most pedophiles ARE men. I didn't say most men are pedophiles. Two separate things here. I just asked my husband what he would think if a strange man was taking photos of our children in a park and he said he would think he was "probably a pervert and demand that they stop." My husband is a man and yet he didn't have a chip on his shoulder and wasn't offended by the question. He knows most pedophiles are men. It is what it is.

If I see a man alone in a park staring at kids or taking pictures I am suspicious. I once confronted a man sitting alone in a play area at Burger King because he was just staring at the kids. He wasn't even eating. I asked him why he was in there and he got up and left. I don't choose to live in fantasy land. Perverts are everywhere. (Have you ever looked up registered sex offenders in your neighborhood using Megan's law website? It's frightening.) If I end up insulting someone by acting suspicious I don't really care. My kids come first. That's how I roll.

And as a woman I have no problem admitting I automatically have more fear of men then women. That is logical. The chances of me getting raped by a woman as opposed to a man are pretty slim. You are just being silly. Everyone may have the "same chance of being just as good, or just as bad" but that doesn't mean everyone makes the same choice.


----------



## perspective (Nov 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *knucklehead* 
Give me a break. How am I not looking at statistics correctly??? Most pedophiles ARE men. I didn't say most men are pedophiles. Two separate things here. I just asked my husband what he would think if a strange man was taking photos of our children in a park and he said he would think he was "probably a pervert and demand that they stop." My husband is a man and yet he didn't have a chip on his shoulder and wasn't offended by the question. He knows most pedophiles are men. It is what it is.

If I see a man alone in a park staring at kids or taking pictures I am suspicious. I once confronted a man sitting alone in a play area at Burger King because he was just staring at the kids. He wasn't even eating. I asked him why he was in there and he got up and left. I don't choose to live in fantasy land. Perverts are everywhere. (Have you ever looked up registered sex offenders in your neighborhood using Megan's law website? It's frightening.) If I end up insulting someone by acting suspicious I don't really care. My kids come first. That's how I roll.

And as a woman I have no problem admitting I automatically have more fear of men then women. That is logical. The chances of me getting raped by a woman as opposed to a man are pretty slim. You are just being silly. Everyone may have the "same chance of being just as good, or just as bad" but that doesn't mean everyone makes the same choice.

All I was saying is there is a difference between the general gender of a pedophile and trying to determine the chances a person standing on the street is a pedophile because he is male.

My question was if you would have a different reaction to a adult in a park taking pictures depending on their gender. Of course if there was a man or woman sitting in a park looking at little kids alone and taking pictures, almost ANYONE would find something weird about that.

But if there was adult just in the park with a camera, (as photographers are randomly everywhere taking pictures) would you feel more concerned if the photographers gender was male?

That was the question I was asking.

Men rape women, but women also rape men. (1 in 3 woman have been raped or sexually assulted, while the rate for men is 1 in 22) Both genders cause crime, and death. Granted usually in different ways. (For example most male pedophiles are the creepy guy on the street corner, most female pedophiles are their homeroom teacher.) But to judge people simply by gender is naive.

It also limits people in society to more sterotypical roles. A man in a park must be a pedophile, and a woman in a boardroom must be some power hungry witch.

Its important to protect kids from stuff in the outside world but because of things we see as odd, not because of assumptions based on gender, race, or whatever. We need to be cautious to protect children, but at the same time not limiting the world we pass on to them.


----------



## liliesandliars (Feb 27, 2005)

I am really sorry for the OP's sake that this thread turned into a discussion about pedophilia. I for one never thought of pedophilia, I immediately knew what this thread was about just by looking at the title. People need to pay attention to context (which should be obvious considering the purpose of this forum) and lighten up.


----------



## nini02 (Jun 28, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *liliesandliars* 
I am really sorry for the OP's sake that this thread turned into a discussion about pedophilia. I for one never thought of pedophilia, I immediately knew what this thread was about just by looking at the title. People need to pay attention to context (which should be obvious considering the purpose of this forum) and lighten up.

I agree. In any other forum, that title would be strange. Here, it was pretty obvious what the context was, I thought.


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 12, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *perspective* 
All I was saying is there is a difference between the general gender of a pedophile and trying to determine the chances a person standing on the street is a pedophile because he is male.

My question was if you would have a different reaction to a adult in a park taking pictures depending on their gender. Of course if there was a man or woman sitting in a park looking at little kids alone and taking pictures, almost ANYONE would find something weird about that.

But if there was adult just in the park with a camera, (as photographers are randomly everywhere taking pictures) would you feel more concerned if the photographers gender was male?

That was the question I was asking.

Men rape women, but women also rape men. (1 in 3 woman have been raped or sexually assulted, while the rate for men is 1 in 22) Both genders cause crime, and death. Granted usually in different ways. (For example most male pedophiles are the creepy guy on the street corner, most female pedophiles are their homeroom teacher.) But to judge people simply by gender is naive.

It also limits people in society to more sterotypical roles. A man in a park must be a pedophile, and a woman in a boardroom must be some power hungry witch.

Its important to protect kids from stuff in the outside world but because of things we see as odd, not because of assumptions based on gender, race, or whatever. We need to be cautious to protect children, but at the same time not limiting the world we pass on to them.


Whatever, you obviously don't have kids. I'm done.


----------



## DocsNemesis (Dec 10, 2005)

I LOVE PENISES!!!

Did that break the tension?









No, I mean seriously, back to the topic....


----------



## thixle (Sep 26, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DocsNemesis* 
I LOVE PENISES!!!

Did that break the tension?









No, I mean seriously, back to the topic....









:








I know exactly what the OP is talking about.
Dh and I were looking in the newborn nursery after one of our friends gave birth and saw a new little boy getting his first bath.
Dh said something like "I don't understand what they think there is to cut off. It just looked... right." It was the first IRL intact penis he had ever seen. A whole baby.

Every teeny part on a new baby is just... perfect and beautiful.


----------



## leila1213 (Sep 15, 2006)

I'm sorry this thread changed course as well. I totally know what the OP is saying. Maybe I'm weird, but I LOVE seeing DD's bottom. Her little butt cheeks and her vulva are just INCREDIBLY cute to me. I used to feel bad about admiring them, because I would have not been able to feel the same way about a little penis. But now, knowing how one is supposed to look and function, I really think I could/would love my son's private parts just as much!


----------



## hipmummy (May 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DocsNemesis* 
I LOVE PENISES!!!

Did that break the tension?









No, I mean seriously, back to the topic....

Thanks!!! Some people just don't get it! This is about boys and their uncut penises nothing else!!!!


----------



## SusanElizabeth (Jun 2, 2006)

OK -- except -- my husband is Jewish, and it is part of their tradition to circumcise. His penis is to me beautiful. So why does someone have to post "His penis is so beautiful" implying superiority, when it is really just a choice? I understand that the OP thinks that, but so what?


----------



## Yulia_R (Jan 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SusanElizabeth* 
OK -- except -- my husband is Jewish, and it is part of their tradition to circumcise. His penis is to me beautiful. So why does someone have to post "His penis is so beautiful" implying superiority, when it is really just a choice? I understand that the OP thinks that, but so what?

OP just shared something wonderful with us, that's all; she didn't push her preferences on anyone.

As a wife of a cut husband, I'd say that his penis does look good to me, but just because it is HIS penis. Objectively speaking though, cut penis IS abnormal: scared and keratinized, partially desensitized and compromised.
As a mother of an intact boy, I have to admit that I just can't wrap my mind around people finding mutilated penises of little boys pretty.

Kids are perfect the way they are born, the way they are MEANT to be! That is why whole intact penis is the one which is beautiful and NORMAL for us.


----------



## latinalonestar (Jan 26, 2008)

I tell my dh all the time that I'm so happy ds has a beautiful, intact penis. Just yesterday I said that I hope we have a few more boys so that we can populate the world with more foreskins. lol. Yay for foreskin!!!


----------



## latinalonestar (Jan 26, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SusanElizabeth* 
OK -- except -- my husband is Jewish, and it is part of their tradition to circumcise. His penis is to me beautiful. So why does someone have to post "His penis is so beautiful" implying superiority, when it is really just a choice? I understand that the OP thinks that, but so what?

Sweetie, you can think your dh has a beautiful penis. No one is taking that away from you.


----------



## liliesandliars (Feb 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SusanElizabeth* 
OK -- except -- my husband is Jewish, and it is part of their tradition to circumcise. His penis is to me beautiful. So why does someone have to post "His penis is so beautiful" implying superiority, when it is really just a choice? I understand that the OP thinks that, but so what?

Considering this is an anti-circ forum, I don't think it's out of place or inappropriate at all for someone to post about how an intact penis is beautiful. So... what do you mean, "so what?" Are we not allowed to express our appreciation of the beauty of an intact penis in an anti circ forum? The OP wasn't bringing down circ'ed penises at all with her story. If you don't want to hear praise for intact penises, then you are very much in the wrong forum.


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 12, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *liliesandliars* 
Considering this is an anti-circ forum, I don't think it's out of place or inappropriate at all for someone to post about how an intact penis is beautiful. So... what do you mean, "so what?" Are we not allowed to express our appreciation of the beauty of an intact penis in an anti circ forum? The OP wasn't bringing down circ'ed penises at all with her story. If you don't want to hear praise for intact penises, then you are very much in the wrong forum.









:


----------



## perspective (Nov 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SusanElizabeth* 
OK -- except -- my husband is Jewish, and it is part of their tradition to circumcise. His penis is to me beautiful. So why does someone have to post "His penis is so beautiful" implying superiority, when it is really just a choice? I understand that the OP thinks that, but so what?

Don't worry. It was not mean't to be taken that way. Heck I am a cut male and I did not even take it that way. There is nothing ugly about your husband's penis. The intactivist movement is about keeping physically AND mentally/spirtually whole. So within the theme of this movement and how I think about this post is making sure people are proud of their own bodies, and to be proud enough of their children's as well and not want to alter a thing.


----------



## LavenderMae (Sep 20, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SusanElizabeth* 
OK -- except -- my husband is Jewish, and it is part of their tradition to circumcise. His penis is to me beautiful. So why does someone have to post "His penis is so beautiful" implying superiority, when it is really just a choice? I understand that the OP thinks that, but so what?

Unless your dh was circumcised as an adult and with his consent it WASN'T his choice. And newborns do NOT have a choice , it is forced on them.

And the natural penis is beautiful but it's still okay to think a surgically altered one is beautiful. As long as you aren't forcing your idea of a beautiful penis on an unconsenting baby. And sexually altering a baby's genitalia should have never been a parent's choice or about what a parent thinks is beautiful. So for many of us the 'it's a choice' crap just doesn't fly.
And sadly when so many in our culture think a normal penis is gross and ugly it is a relief for someone who bought into the cut is 'better' to discover the normal penis is infact beautiful.


----------



## jessjgh1 (Nov 4, 2004)

I for one, was so happy to click on the thread and see the 'beautiful penis' comment apply to an intact penis-- so often it is a doctor or parents making the comment about a circumcised baby, perhaps that's the context SusanElizabeth is missing.

To hear a doctor on a circumcision training video for a medical school refer to the penis (as his is circumcising) as pretty, is sickening-- yet it happens. And that's just one example of it, parents refer to it all the time-- so for once it was nice to have it refer to an intact penis.

Jessica


----------



## DocsNemesis (Dec 10, 2005)

Yeah, no one was saying anything negative about circ'd penises....as I said, I love penises, I dont care how they look!!!







Seriously though, my dh is circ'd and I dont care how he looks, I love him no matter what and his penis is beautiful to me because, well, its his.

Having said that, no, I dont think a circ'd infant penis is pretty. In fact, quite the opposite. There is something to be said for seeing a whole baby, regardless of their sex. It just doesnt look....right....at all.

I also agree that all my babies have cute parts.







Esp their little butts. Baby butts are just so cute!!!!


----------



## APBTlover (Dec 28, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DocsNemesis* 
Seriously though, my dh is circ'd and I dont care how he looks, I love him no matter what and his penis is beautiful to me because, well, its his.

....There is something to be said for seeing a whole baby, regardless of their sex.









:

My DH is circumcised, too, but he became an intactivist when I wasn't looking! I never really tried to convert him, I just made it clear that we would have to "discuss" circ if we had a son. Then, one day, he got really passionate about it! I'm not sure why he did, but it makes me







He especially has NO patience with fathers who "just wanted Junior to look like his daddy." DH says he doesn't want his son to wonder what's "missing" down there, like he did as a boy.

I suspect he might really want a son so he can "populate the world with foreskins," as someone else said!







I think it would be healing for him, honestly.


----------



## SusanElizabeth (Jun 2, 2006)

I apologize for my post. I think the heading looked like a joke to me. But I wouldn't like it if someone posted in a forum that I thought was safe to discuss something with negative comments, so I really am sorry.


----------



## mama_at_home (Apr 27, 2004)

My dh didn't use those same words but he said "His penis is cool. I'm glad we didn't circumcise him." I think it is really special when circumcised men can see the beauty in leaving their children whole.


----------



## Tangled Hill (Jun 6, 2008)

I







: the thread title.








:


----------



## Yulia_R (Jan 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tangled Hill* 
I







: the thread title.








:

me too


----------



## patriciaarnold (Oct 11, 2018)

I have always preferred intact penises
All men in my family have been intact unless later for medical reasons

I have only seen two cut ones in flesh and yuk. 
The excitement of unwrapping a sexy present as the hood is pulled back on a growing member.
So before I was married I decided if I were to have a son, he would stay intact. Over last two years it has come up in conversation and he is glad he still HSS his hood


----------



## SarahPolson (Dec 12, 2018)

That is so great!


----------



## Amberlogan36 (Jan 19, 2019)

I have 2 daughters and never had to deal with that decision. I guess my dad is circumcised and I did see my brother naked a couple of times while growing up in our teens and he is cut. My husband is intact and I must say his stuff by far more better looking than how I remember my brother


----------



## andrew08 (Mar 9, 2019)

Oho:smile:::grin::grin:


----------

